#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-20
<melodie> good night
<elacheche> Morning Africa :)
<SDCDev> ooh melodie sorz :|
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> melodie was looking for you last night
<elacheche> Hey Kilos am looking for here too :D :D
<Kilos> she said she will try pop in today
<elacheche> It was very hot last night, my laptop was hotter.. So didn't stay long in front of it :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi coco11 ronaldm
<Kilos> hi there nizarus too
<nizarus> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> hi Kilos
<coco11> Hi Kilos: elacheche:
<coco11>  Morning Africa :-D
<elacheche> Hi coco11 ! wassup
<coco11> I'm fine, and I'm thanking The LORD, dear elacheche: just busy but that's normal ;-)
<elacheche> :)
<lafricain_> Bonjour je suis nouveau, sur irc, je cherche à rejoindre le salon mais j'y connaît rien, je vis en RDC et je cherche à faire venir des amis  au rendez-vous de kilo le 29.
<Kilos> salla
<Kilos> salut lafricain_
<elacheche> Salut lafricain_ :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<lafricain_> salla ?
<lafricain_> Ah ok! Salut!
<Kilos> you just in time
<Kilos> english is also goo lafricain_ i cant do french but elacheche can
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> Bienvenue lafricain_
<lafricain_> C'est Joyce (Mélodie) qui m'a parlé du salon, do you speak french? If you prefer we can speak english? Like you want;
<elacheche> English will be perfect lafricain_ as Kilos don't understand French :)
<lafricain_> Ah ok elacheche nous a rejoint... Désolé besoin de temps pour piger. Bon..
<lafricain_> Bon dans un premier temps sorry in english, first I need help to subscribe the irc and maybe to use xchat or hexchat, can you help me?
<elacheche> Prend ton temps :)
<elacheche> Sure I can :)
<elacheche> You're using Ubuntu?
<elacheche> OK, you are using Ubuntu :D What version of Ubuntu is installed?
<lafricain_> Sorry, I succeed to connect me with melodie, yes I'm using Ubuntu, she will help me and I will come again, I hope with friends! Thank you ! See (Read) you later...
<elacheche> lafricain_, why you use 2 tabs to connect in here and in #linuxvillage x)
<elacheche> OK take your time :)
<lafricain_> Because the first didn't fonction before!!
<lafricain_> You can see my name lafricain_ I hope lafricain... See you later, Melodie is wating
<elacheche> See you later guys.. Time to go home :D
<Kilos> go well elacheche
<Kilos> lafricain_  tell melodie i say hi
<elacheche> Kilos, you can join them on #linuxvillage :D
<Kilos> oh yeah i forgot about that channel
<Kilos> bit busy now
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kilos have you already contacted Burkina Faso?
<melodie> http://debian-facile.org/irclog/FrenchTech/today
<melodie> see here please
<Kilos> hi my melodie how are you
<melodie> http://ouagalab.info/
<melodie> I am working on building the gates between the people right now
<Kilos> i applied to join their team and waiting for approval
<melodie> see http://ouagalab.info/
<melodie> if you know them already?
<Kilos> but i mailed them via launchpad as well
<melodie> I was just told about them by a buddy lady on #FrenchTech
<Kilos> oh yes lafricain__ was here just now
<Kilos> ty so much for your help lady :)
<Kilos> but i forgot to ask him to join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa and join the mailing list from there
<melodie> he has the plan for that, so we worked hard today to get him started on IRC
<melodie> next he is going to update the freenode page in the ubuntu-fr.org wiki
<melodie> then next he will ask me how to deal with the SSO login
<melodie> it's all on it's way
<Kilos> i am very thankful to you for the help
<melodie> I have to go, see you soon!
<Kilos> you are a star
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<melodie> Kilos it's all ok, I might need you or some of your community one day... it's all about helping each other.
<Kilos> cool
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-21
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ronaldm
<ronaldm> Kilos: morning
<elacheche> morning africa!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> wassup
<Kilos> everything just keeps moving along
<Kilos> i slipped up yesterday and didnt get the guy in ghana's contact details
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> elacheche  what about the map?
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<Kilos> Cryterion  and others here can you greet new peeps that join if i dont please
<Kilos> im expecting some but no idea when
<Kilos> ive mailed the ghana lug and they are 230 peeps so there must be some coming sometime
<Cryterion> will do Kilos
<Kilos> ty Cryterion
<Cryterion> This isn't ubuntu related, but would be an interesting read for some http://bigthink.com/strange-maps/africa-uncolonized
<stevdok> hello am new here
<stevdok> @Kilos got your mail about finding a loco grp in Ghana
<stevdok> yes we do have one
<Kilos> hi stevdok
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<stevdok> but we call it linux Accra users group
<Kilos> thats great to hear
<stevdok> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> it doesnt show in the ubuntu loco teams so i thought theree was only a lug there
<stevdok> how do we create one then
<Kilos> if you can join the mailing list on launchpad you will get notifications about progress here and the meeting
<Kilos> there are links, sorry atm i am short of data but if the see the links here the bot will give then you should be able to get started
<Kilos> QA_  google how to start an ubuntu loco
<QA_> Kilos: "Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal: Home" http://loco.ubuntu.com/ :: "LoCoTeams - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams :: "LoCoFAQ - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ :: "LoCoTeamHowto - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto :: "LoCo Teams - Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal" http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ :: "LoCo Team Verification - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuid…
<stevdok> thanks
<Kilos> also there are guys here that have done it so know the ropes
<stevdok> any help is welcome
<Kilos> if you have time during the day then ping elacheche
<Kilos> he might be here now now
<stevdok> we are currently preparing for software freedom day as well any team doing same or any advice
<Kilos> oh and stevdok please make this channel one of your favourites
<stevdok> ok
<Kilos> all over the world peeps are preparing for sfd
<Kilos> the za team is also planning something
<Kilos> aslo invite all your buddies
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we will have our first meeting next wednesday
<Kilos> philipballew  you here?
<stevdok> yes
<Kilos> you know about starting locos right?
<stevdok> ??
<Kilos> im philipballew is in the states and stays here and on the facebook page when im sleeping
<Kilos> im a bit old to satay up all night like the young guys
 * philipballew never sleeps
<stevdok> :)
<Kilos> lol philipballew can you help stevdok get a loco started in ghana please
<stevdok> hello @Philipballew you here
<Kilos> stevdok  you dont need the @ on irc
<Kilos> philipballew  sometimes takes a while to answer
<Kilos> hehe
<stevdok> kikikikik
<Kilos> all these guys that multitask
<stevdok> ok
<stevdok> i've started looking around to see
<philipballew> here stevdok
<Kilos> there was a young guy here asking if there was a loco in ghana last week and i didnt get his info, so i hope he found you guys
<philipballew> Im happy to help with whatever is needed
<Kilos> ty philipballew
<Kilos> philipballew  i have invited their whole lug here
<Kilos> i dont think there are any lugs without ubuntu users in
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey Kilos hows u :D
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Na3iL> am good too :D I disappeared a little this mount :P
<Kilos> yeah, not serious as long as you come back
<Kilos> and next wednesday night is meeting night so plan ahead
<Na3iL> ah cool I'll be here surely
<Kilos> you have joined our mailing list havent you Na3iL ?
<Kilos> i will send reminderas
<Na3iL> yup I did
<Kilos> reminders
<Kilos> cool
<Na3iL> otherwise, I did contact some guys which are missed on Ubuntu Africa team
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<Kilos> only 3 left to find now
<Na3iL> and I think that some of them joined us already
<Kilos> i have joined teams and mailing lists all over
<Na3iL> cool
<Kilos> still waiting for replies from the last three though
<Kilos> maybe they read mail once a year
<Kilos> stevdok  did you join the mailing list in launchpad?
<Na3iL> LOL I doubt in this
<Kilos> lol
<stevdok> not yet
<stevdok> just saw approval
<Kilos> cool
<stevdok> was trying  to go around creating a loco for ghana but too many loopbacks on the page
<stevdok> why couldnt there be just create new loco and all info are available
<melodie> hi, salut
<Kilos> hi melodie
<melodie> hello Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> stevdok  let me find out more
<Kilos> good ty melodie and you
<melodie> well, it's been hot, I was in the big town for a special tech even, a breakfast where they introduce the non for profit association to people (550 members in tech things)
<melodie> and came back tired because I went late to sleep and got early and it was very hot this afternoon, it ended with a laarge nap!
<melodie> :D
<stevdok> with mailing list i just send an empty mail to "ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net"
<stevdok> ?
<Kilos> whew
<melodie> yes right :D
<Kilos> stevdok  on the launchpad page there should be a button for the mailing list
<stevdok> i only see unsubscribe
<Kilos> then you are subscribed
<Kilos> ill sent a test mail and you can see if you get it
<stevdok> ok
<Kilos> aslo look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<stevdok> on stand by
<melodie> Kilos other news, is that I have tested then contacted on their forums Italian people who have created a Ubuntu Openbox, with a control center and additional tools in it
<melodie> so we can exchange ideas about methods and tools
<Kilos> that sounds good melodie
<melodie> and I am now looking for people who code, to help handle the development of a general Openbox Control Center, which should become available for all distributions.
<melodie> if there are people who code in the #ubuntu-africa community and interested to help make a really easy Openbox branded environment (without the whole Lxde) there are ideas around that which could be interesting.
<melodie> ie: some time ago I discovered a library for graphic user interfaces which allow creating nice GUIs that need less resources than most
<melodie> so coders might be very interested to know about it : I compiled it in a virtual machine, met with issues, exchanged emails with the dev, who gave me instructions and finally improved his code (the latest version of it).
<melodie> I know a program which makes use of this library for a GUI
<melodie> I can show you want it looks like?
<melodie> http://maoserr.github.io/projects/redshiftgui/
<Kilos> lol no good to show me girl, i am very low on data so not browsing at all
<Kilos> but others will see the link i think
<melodie> Kilos ok, you can see that another time when you are higher on data
<melodie> others can see it
<melodie> and the screenshot of the tool also http://maoserr.github.io/projects/redshiftgui/main.png
<Kilos> yes i made a mistake with sim cards when supposed to be using after mignight data i wasnt
<melodie> Kilos mistakes happen
<Kilos> lo, yeah
<melodie> the library is developped in Brazil http://maoserr.github.io/projects/redshiftgui/main.png
<Kilos> stevdok  did you get the list mail?
<Kilos> QA_  google how to form a new ubuntu loco
<QA_> Kilos: "LoCoTeamHowto - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto :: "Setting up a LoCo Team | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal" http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/ :: "Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal: Home" http://loco.ubuntu.com/ :: "LoCoFAQ - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ :: "Ubuntu New Mexico LoCo - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMexicoTeam :: "LoCo Team Verification - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubu…
<stevdok> yes
<stevdok> thanks
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> look at the above links to setup a loco
<Kilos> im nearly ready to fall asleep now, but i am here all day most of the day
<Kilos> stevdok  also remember all linux users are welcome to join us hey
<stevdok> yes
<stevdok> would do so thanks
<stevdok> sleep well
<melodie> Kilos sleep well
<Kilos> ty melodie , you look after yourself
<melodie> thanks :)
<Kilos> stevdok  sometimes you just have to be patient, the internet sucks at times
<stevdok> ehehehehe
<stevdok> i know right
<Kilos> ok then night all. sleep tight
<stevdok> one thing
<stevdok> my reply to the mailing was not sucessful
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-22
<craigbrash> morning all :)
<Kilos> helloo africa
<elacheche> Morning Africa.. Didn't forget about the map.. It's just that I don't have Internet @home this week..
<elacheche> Forget to ping you Kilos :) hey!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> >> Morning Africa.. Didn't forget about the map.. It's just that I don't have Internet @home this week..
<Kilos> you were needed last night to help ghana start a new loco
<elacheche> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
<elacheche> :'(
<Kilos> they will be back
<elacheche> Don't let them go away, keep them in here until you/they'll find me here by night :)
<Kilos> keep eyes open for stevdok
<elacheche> OK :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> elacheche  see here too
<Kilos> ronaldm  is from zim i think
<Kilos> sorry ronaldm i forget things too easy
<elacheche> hey ronaldm :)
<ronaldm> elacheche: how are you?
<Kilos> ronaldm  he is in tunisia
<ronaldm> Kilos: yes I am from Zim, based in Zim
<elacheche> Am ok thank you ronaldm :) u?
<ronaldm> elacheche: I am doing great, thanks
<zxsinclair> hi, sorry this thing called "life" has kept me off irc for quite a few dasy
<zxsinclair> days
<Kilos> np zxsinclair everyone has the same prob
<zxsinclair> kilos: yes work, kids and whatnot. And down here restricted internet, powercuts and bla bla bal
<Kilos> yeah that sounds familiar
<Kilos> hehe
<craigbrash> don't worry Kilos after a few years of load shedding you will have all you need to get by :)
<Kilos> hahaha im looking at other power options
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2vF--q3swQ&feature=youtu.be&t=8m53s
<Kilos> so lots of work
<zxsinclair> guys, you come to Zim or Zambia or Malawi.. where we can easy go w/o power for more than 24 hours at a time
<Kilos> whew
<zxsinclair> I kind of laugh when I see SA cry about loadshedding
<Kilos> make your own
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> many peeps are investing in solar panels and other things but thats beyond my means so i have to build something
<zxsinclair> kilo: we are totally together on that one. this morning my son (12) asked "how much is solar panels". Guess why
<Kilos> gaming
<Kilos> look at that video, that guy says he has it worked out , working from teslas designs
<Kilos> he works things from a radio frequency he generates
<zxsinclair> I would love one of those Tesla home units
<Kilos> yeah but very costly man
<Kilos> power wall
<Kilos> family peeps cant afford that
<Kilos> you guys must have electrical technicians there, get some of them involved in building and experimenting
<Kilos> ill give all the links i have
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJDretlCt8g
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e9XnP0jI38
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ7I9XgaW3A
<zxsinclair> you can find it all here, it is "only" a matter of mula/money
<Kilos> eish
<zxsinclair> :kilo
<zxsinclair> kilos of money ;.)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we also say whats money?
<zxsinclair> one day will be one day ;-) I do watch SABC 1-3 though not supposed to from here
<Kilos> ah
<zxsinclair> :Kilos sorry this IRC gives me headaches cause am not on it often enough to rember shortcuts
<zxsinclair> :ki
<Kilos> lol
<zxsinclair> :Kilos think am getting back to it now
<Kilos> what shortcuts do you want to use
<Kilos> use a proper irc client
<Kilos> oh you mean the ctcp thing
<zxsinclair> :Kilos I can use Quassel or Konversation, I prefer Quassel. Am a Kubuntu guy
<Kilos> i use konversation
<zxsinclair> what time did you set the meet for?
<Kilos> 8.30 pm
<zxsinclair> could be tricky for me (house/family chores) but will try
<Kilos> yeah same here with our guys but most have family stuff and supper done by then
<Kilos> its our first meet so we can decide at the meetring if a bit later will be better
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<zxsinclair> normally we should be done by then (@home)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> oh elacheche you were gonna fix that wiki page
<Kilos> where i added ideas
<elacheche> :D No one work on it yet?!!! :D
<Kilos> no everyone waiting for you hehe
<Kilos> and you better get internet at home before the meeting
<Kilos> you cant miss our first meeting
<Kilos> i will try remind Liz to be here too
<Na3iL> hey Kilos elacheche
<elacheche> yo Na3iL :)
<elacheche> OK Kilos :) :)
<Kilos> ty cheche
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> see even a smile
<elacheche> :D :D
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hmm...
<Na3iL> hey Kilos
<Kilos> yes?
<elacheche> The kid is just saying HI Kilos x) Don't punch him in the face lie that! :p :D
<Na3iL> I think wikipage of the team should include at least 3 languages? arabic,frensh and english?
 * elacheche is flying away.. :D
<Kilos> rofl
<Na3iL> LOL elacheche xD
<Kilos> well Na3iL if you game to do it then great
<elacheche> Na3iL, Afrikin & zulu too ;) :D Kilos How many languages do we use in Africa?!! :D
<Kilos> there will b a button with options right?
<Kilos> dont start on languages
<Kilos> there are 11 in south africa
<Kilos> 3 main ones
<elacheche> :D Bad idea Na3iL :D
<elacheche> Kilos, check this for the switch thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<Kilos> we need to have it for the rest of africa
<Kilos> everyone in south africa does english at school
<Na3iL> yup but I think we begin with 3 or 4 languages at least
<Kilos> english and french are a must
 * elacheche really need to go home now x) :D See you x)
<Kilos> i dont know how many countries use arabic
<Na3iL> take care elacheche
<Kilos> go safe la
<Kilos> elacheche
<Kilos> thos first three will be good Na3iL
<Na3iL> well, then I'll begin with frensh
<Kilos> french
<Kilos> is that how you guys spell it
<Na3iL> yup, otherwise is there any logo for the team ?
<Kilos> nope nothing yet
<Kilos> you up for that as well?
<Na3iL> have u any idea about logo, I've some friends can help us
<Kilos> well its for all of africa so a map can work
<Na3iL> cool
<Kilos> maybe with an ubuntu background
<Kilos> i know nothing about art stuff
<Na3iL> same xD
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> those buttons to choose languages are fine
<Na3iL> yup but buttons should include some flags
<Na3iL> idk what flag I choose
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> there isnt an all africa flag
<Kilos> leave flag out
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> just buttons with language choices
<Na3iL> cool
<Kilos> oh Na3iL
<Kilos> can you also look down where the meeting stuff is please
<Na3iL> yo Kilos
<Na3iL> yup sure
<Kilos> you will see i added an item called ideas
<Na3iL> yeah, I noticed that
<Kilos> but i dont know how to make it like the rest where people can add ideas
<Kilos> like the links at the bottom or something
<Kilos> i gave up
<Na3iL> oh, I understand I'll see how to figure it
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> you welcome :D
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> elacheche  was going to do it but he is such a slow old man it will take weeks
<Na3iL> hahahaha xDD
<Na3iL> Kilos, check it, if u liked it or I can change to another one (style)
<Kilos> yeah thats cool
<Na3iL> cool :D
<Kilos> just do what you think best
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> you know much more then i do about wiki stuff
<Na3iL> I learned Wiki documentation from Ubuntu gnome team
<Kilos> as long as i can place a comment im happy
<Kilos> cool
<Na3iL> noh it's okay
<Na3iL> ping Kilos,
<Kilos> Na3iL  pong
<Kilos> sorry was eating
<Na3iL> it's okay, good appetite
<Na3iL> if u want check the wiki page again
<Na3iL> and give me ur feedbacks
<Kilos> ok let me refresh it
<Na3iL> I want some critics.. :P
<Kilos> thats great man, well done
<Kilos> :D
<Na3iL> :D ty ^^
<Kilos> here what cheche says , he always has ideas, but it looks great to me
<Kilos> s/here/hear
<Na3iL> :D hahahah
<Na3iL> finally version French done too
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> do you speak arabic as well?
<Na3iL> yup :D
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> clever
<Na3iL> but I prefer always speak in english
<Kilos> good , but we might need some translations sometime
<Na3iL> yup I can help on translation very much
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i am just lucky that most people speak english otherwise id be lost
<Na3iL> hahahaha
<Kilos> i didnt even think about the languages when i started with this
<Kilos> but only 3 more locos to find them we have them all
<Kilos> and one group to help start a new loco
<Kilos> ghana lug
<Kilos> i have been very lucky though, everyone so far seems keen
<Na3iL> very cool, u meal almost done
<Kilos> yeah done ty
<Na3iL> I didn't nothing :D
<Kilos> haha
<Na3iL> logo will be done after 10 minutes at least :D
<Na3iL> then I'll include it on the wikipage
<Kilos> wonderful
<Na3iL> :D
<philipballew> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, the meeting went well?
<Kilos> its only next wednesday
<philipballew> Kilos, oh nice!!!
<Kilos> dont you see mails from the list?
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-23
<Kilos> hlloo africa
<philipballew> hey Kilos
 * philipballew beat Kilos in saying hello
<Kilos> sorry philipballew hows you ?
<philipballew> Kilos, haha! I am alright.
<philipballew> I am trying too fix my broken laptop currently
<Kilos> oh my , what broke
<philipballew> Kilos, I did something dumb and deleted all kernels instead of one like I went to do
<Kilos> ouch
<philipballew> so I am trying to figure out how to decrypt my hard drive partition and then chroot into it and install a kernel
<philipballew> Kilos, can you test a ssh connection for me to see if it shows up?
<Kilos> yes
<philipballew> ssh 192.168.5.99@68.8.101.61
<Kilos> not going in
<philipballew> Kilos, typical
<Kilos> ssh: connect to host 68.8.101.61 port 22: Connection timed out
<philipballew> Kilos, can you ping that ip?
<Kilos> ping: unknown host 192.168.5.99@68.8.101.61
<philipballew> Kilos, what about just the external ip of 68.8.101.61?
<Kilos> just tried 192.168.5.99
<Kilos> no reply from either one
<philipballew> Kilos, I think I am behind a firewall
<Kilos> oh
<Na3iL> hey guys
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> you been busy hey
<Na3iL> yup I was afk
<Na3iL> hows you?
<Kilos> nono i mean with all the wiki work while i was asleep
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Na3iL> ah :D yup
<Na3iL> I' fine too ty
<Kilos> i havent gone to see, need to stretch 300m data till month end
<Na3iL> hmm I see
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche pieter2627
<pieter2627> morning oom Kilos
<elacheche> wassup!
<Kilos> Na3iL  been sorting the wiki for us
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> someone tried to hijack our bots nick
<elacheche> hahaha Kilos :) take care of QA :)
<pieter2627> how??
<Kilos> but tween freenode staff and our pro we have it covered now
<Kilos> they gave commands to enforce the nick recovery
<Kilos> must have been when she got disconnected and came back as QA _ then they grabbed the nick QA
<Kilos> swines
 * pieter2627 rofl
<Kilos> my goed is my goed
<Kilos> you must just see how many trolls and other bad peeps freenode staff have to fight all the time
<Kilos> hi craig__ nizarus
<Kilos> morning superfly
<Kilos> stickyboy  what happened
<Kilos> you run out of feta?
<nizarus> mornig Kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: Halloumi is also nice. :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just wondered because you been quiet
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, been out sick a few days this week.
<Kilos> aw thats no good
<superfly> morning Kilos
<stickyboy> Kilos: I feel better now than earlier this week hehe.
<stickyboy> But still not "all there".
<Kilos> good, look after yourself man
<stickyboy> Obama is coming to Nairobi tomorrow. It's got all our roads messed up.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi ronaldm
<Kilos> bit cold here today
<ronaldm> Kilos:  I am good
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i am very happy i found you guys, took 6 months. we thought your group had vanished
<Kilos> hi coco11
<Kilos> :)
<coco11> hi Kilos: ;-) Africa
<Kilos> have all of you guys seen my blog about this project
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> it shows on ubuntu planet as well and even had a mention in the Ubuntu weekly newsletter 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> hi Fatar welcome to ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> o/ Fatar :)
<Fatar> Hello! I'm a total noob so I don't think i'm going to add much things to discuss here
<Kilos> Fatar  we are here to help
<elacheche> Fatar, :D we discuss everything in here :D
<craigbrash> hometime guys :)
<Kilos> you can ask for help guidance or talk about where you are and what you do
<Kilos> go well craigbrash
<elacheche> If you wanna discuss food we discuss food too :D whatever you want :D You should be an expert on something :D You'll help me on what you're expert in and I'll help you in what I'm expert in :D
<craigbrash> ty have a good night
<Kilos> you too ty craigbrash
<elacheche> Fatar, If you wanna discuss food we discuss food too :D whatever you want :D You should be an expert on something :D You'll help me on what you're expert in and I'll help you in what I'm expert in :D
<Kilos> Fatar  if you are young and just starting out in the IT world you can tell us what it is like to be young in this modern world
<Kilos> hehe
<Fatar> Well I'm just a 17 years old kid with too much time on his hand right now :P
<Kilos> wonderful then you can help us here
<Kilos> we need young people with time on their hands
<elacheche> Great Fatar :D I always love it when young people use FOSS :D I started my GNU/Linux journey when I was 17 too :D
<elacheche> Na3iL, your not the youngest person anymore :D :D Congrats :D :p
<elacheche> you're*
<Kilos> lol
<Fatar> Oh man Kilos the way you speak it seems i'm going to be in a lot of responsabilities
<Kilos> nono
<Na3iL> but why :( LOL xD
<Kilos> the whole aim here is to make friends with peeps all over africa
<elacheche> He's younger than you :D hahahah :D
<Kilos> this is a fun channel before anything else
<Fatar> I can see that haha
<elacheche> Fatar, no & yes.. we share the responsibilities here :) You'll get used to that by time :) Kilos is a good leader :)
<Kilos> people must come here because its enjoyable
<Na3iL> Fatar, welcome :D
<elacheche> Fatar, wanna start by introducing yourself more? :)
<Kilos> i started my pc journey at 57
<Kilos> hehe
<Fatar> Oh man oh man
 * Na3iL need coffee right now :')
<Kilos> Na3iL  cyber coffee is very healthy
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Na3iL> Kilos, indeed :D
<Kilos> i like what you did on the wiki, ty very much
<Kilos> we havent heard elacheche s comments yet
<elacheche> Na3iL, meet QA :D
<elacheche> QA, coffee please!
<QA> elacheche: Done
<Na3iL> you're welcome, it's just the begin x)
<elacheche> Kilos, QA don't like me :'( :'( :'( Talk to your child!
<Kilos> elacheche  why
<elacheche> QA, is your child isn't she?! :D
<QA> elacheche: Huh?
<Kilos> she said done
<Na3iL> QA, I need coffee here x)
<QA> Na3iL: Excuse me?
<Kilos> she will make you some
<Kilos> just coffee please Na3iL
<Na3iL> QA coffee
<QA> Na3iL: Huh?
<Kilos> coffee please
<Na3iL> xD lol she hate mee xD
<Kilos> she only helps good mannered peeps
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please
<QA> Na3iL: Alrighty
<Kilos> haha
<Na3iL> well x) hahahaha
<Na3iL> I should go guys, time for my coffee now
<Kilos> she is written in python buy some old za members
<Na3iL> cia o/
<Kilos> cheers
<elacheche> Kilos, I had a net problem :D I skipped all that.. I just got the whole conversation before & after my last message x(
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos, elacheche and Na3iL!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<elacheche> Thanks QA
<Kilos> always bot nick first
<Kilos> what did you miss elacheche
<elacheche> QA Thanks
<QA> sure thing, elacheche
<Kilos> give time in/out
<elacheche> nothing Kilos, but the whole conversation was sent to me after a while → Net problem :/
<Kilos> oh haha
<Kilos> bad lag
<Fatar> Hmm well I live in this tiny island Mauritius. Since I think i'm going to do studies in Computer? I don't think there's a direct translation( I'm french) I looked for things related to that. I found a game hosting Wargames that's basicly a fun way to learn linux and the like and here I am.
<Kilos> elacheche  dont let luna miss the meeting hey
<Kilos> oh Fatar there is an ubuntu communit in mauritius
<elacheche> Fatar, when you can't translate a thing use the French word and I'll translate it for you :)
<elacheche> +1 Fatar you should join the TOO
<Kilos> and cyrilb is in mauritius
<Fatar> Woah seriously
<Fatar> That's great
<Fatar> I'm still super basic noob through
<Kilos> we are everywhere
<Kilos> everybody was a noob once
<Kilos> i am still learning stuff all the time
<Kilos> and forgetting most
<Kilos> so learn again tomorrow
<elacheche> Kilos, I still a n00b :)
<Kilos> Fatar  would you like to join our group on launchpad?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> elacheche  will guide you if needed
<Fatar> What is launchpad?
<Kilos> elacheche  explain
<Kilos> in french even
<elacheche> Kilos, that's why am always here :D I know you will :)
<Fatar> If I understand correctly It's a group system?
<Kilos> elacheche  tell him what launchpad is
<elacheche> Fatar, launchpad is the plateform where Ubuntu CODE is hosted.. It's used for many other projects, including Local Communities like Ubuntu Mauritus or Ubuntu Tunisia, or Ubuntu Africa :)
<Kilos> ty cheche
<elacheche> If you can't understand the English explanation I can translate Fatar :)
<Fatar> It's cool
<Fatar> So does the ubuntu africa team has a project?
<Kilos> mauritius just had a big event a few months back
<Kilos> our project here is to unite all ubuntu and linux users in africa
<Kilos> this channel and the links in the topic bar were only made this year
<Kilos> wb Na3iL
<Na3iL> ty Kilos
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :D
<Dro__> lol hi :P
<Kilos> hi Dro__ welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Na3iL> hey Dro__ :D
<Kilos> you guys know him?
<elacheche> Fatar, Kilos just started #ubuntu-africa.. As he said we need to unite all the africains in here.. And we'll have our FIRST irc meeting next week :D Don't miss it!
<Dro__> Kilos, yes, i'm famous... (H)
<elacheche> Dro__, is tunisian Kilos :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> wonderful
<elacheche> He just saw the channel name in our channel and joined :D
<Na3iL> yup he's tunisian ubunturos :D
<Dro__> damn you don't know me Kilos  ?
<Kilos> all tunisians are slow to come here
<Dro__> in which planet you live? OMG ! :P
<Kilos> lol
<Dro__> oh let me see.. its seems you're not interested about stars news.. well nice to meet you any way :)
<Kilos> well Dro__ your first time here and you havent even joined us yet
<Kilos> we need stars too
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> l0000l Dro__ :)
<Dro__> yes its my first time.. sorry i was a bit busy making some meetings with Merkel and Holland ..
<Dro__> so where is mister scratch?
<Kilos> np
<elacheche> Dro__, x_x
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
 * elacheche is speechless :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> who is mister scratch
<Kilos> find him
<Dro__> Kilos,  where are you from ?
<Kilos> south africa
<elacheche> Ah Kilos I forgot to tell you:
<Kilos> what?
<Dro__> ntmu Kilos  :)
<elacheche> Am pushing Na3iL to apply for the membership, as he contributed to Ubuntu Gnome, and Ubuntu in general :)
<Kilos> yes thats good elacheche
<Kilos> he has my vote already
<Kilos> ntmu?
<Kilos> elacheche  te Dro__ im a noob
<elacheche> Na3iL, you see.. I told you that you should think about it :) You have the support of 2/4 Board Members :) :D
<Kilos> tell
<elacheche> Dro__, what language is that dude x) "ntmu"?! x) Are you alien?!
<Dro__> elacheche, ntmu = nice to meet you
<Kilos> l9ol
<Na3iL> ty elacheche & Kilos :D I'll work more hardly to get the Ubuntu membership
<Kilos> good lad Na3iL
<elacheche> Fatar, don't be shy :) You're home here :) And you are very welcomed :)
<Dro__> Na3iL, good luck, you'll have my vote too.. (even i don't have one :p)
<Kilos> hehe
<Na3iL> haha ty Dro__ :D
<elacheche> Dro__, you can join the membership board meeting to support him :D We accept supporters :)
<Kilos> yes it helps to have supporters there
<Dro__> and he will pay me? :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> QA say HI to Dro__
<QA> hiya
<elacheche> When you pay me for making your TV thing on ubuntu works he'll pay you :D :p
<Dro__> QA say Looking for people who can vote for Na3iL , Na3iL will pay $1000 for each vote
<QA> Dro__: Got it
<Dro__> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Na3iL> hahahaha xD
<Kilos> QA  looking
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<elacheche> Kilos, you see, Tunisians are noisy! :D I really elive that WE africans are very noisy comparing to others :D
<Kilos> Dro__  you know python?
<Kilos> noisy is good
<Kilos> lurkers make me sad
<Dro__> Kilos, no, but python may know me :P
<Kilos> lol
 * Na3iL Dro__ u made my day xD
<elacheche> hahahha :D
<Dro__> Na3iL, don't forget my 1000 USD then :P
<Na3iL> haha don't worry :P
<Kilos> elacheche  there is a guy in mauritius that runs their loco but i forget his name
<Kilos> had sil in it somewhere
<elacheche> ash!:
<elacheche> He's name is ash I think
<elacheche> let me check :)
<cyrilb> Hi
<Fatar> Hello?
<Kilos> hi cyrilb here is a youngster in mauritius looking for you guys
<Fatar> Seems freenode servers bugged or something nothing was showing up
<Kilos> we see you Fatar
<cyrilb> I'm hiring sysadmins
<Fatar> Well now me too
<elacheche> Fatar, use a desktop client instead of the wb one ;)
<cyrilb> Dreamnology.com
<elacheche> Kilos, the guy name is Ish Sookun!!
<Kilos> ya ish
<Kilos> i think we have mailed each other
<Na3iL> Fatar, try xchat much better than web freenode
<elacheche> cyrilb, really!! The job is in what country?
<Kilos> hexchat
<Kilos> xchat not supported anymore
<Na3iL> yup but I liked it and I can't change to another desktop client Kilos
<elacheche> hexchat == xchat :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, you mean I should update nor upgrade?
<Kilos> i use kde so use konversation
<Kilos> hexchat is the supported version kinda
<Kilos> forked i think
<elacheche> Na3iL, no you should install hexchat and migrate your xchat config files to hexchat and everything will be the same :)
<Na3iL> okay
<elacheche> cyrilb, "Rs" WHAT CORRENCY IS THAT?
<elacheche> Sorry for the UPCASE :(
<cyrilb> elacheche: check the website
<cyrilb> You can apply online
<elacheche> It's based on France! I don't have a VISA x( :p
<cyrilb> Can you read ????
<elacheche> I am reading.. But need to focus x(
<Kilos> so cyrilb how are you man? long time no hear
<cyrilb> Sorry it's the first line or the website
<cyrilb> Hey
<cyrilb> Kilos: I've been busy working
<cyrilb> A lot
<Kilos> busy is good
<elacheche> "basé à Ebène." I didn't seen that I just jumped to the technical qualifications x(
<Kilos> pays the bills
<cyrilb> Busy is good
<cyrilb> I'm scaling my team in mauritius
<cyrilb> 7 peeps by the end of the year
<Kilos> nice
<cyrilb> Sysadmin experts
<cyrilb> Everything is documented on the website
<cyrilb> We have an online application
<cyrilb> We received like 50 valid tests from worldwide
<cyrilb> Europe, Africa, Asia
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> everyone wants to go to a holiday resort
<cyrilb> Feels good
<Kilos> with warm weather
<cyrilb> As an office
<Kilos> yeah
<elacheche> hope that you find good people cyrilb :)
 * elacheche need to go home.. see you later
<Kilos> go well
<Na3iL> cia elacheche
<cyrilb> any event planned in SA?
<cyrilb> planning a trip…
<cyrilb> any meetup/FB/whatever group to follow?
<Kilos> we have a fb page now as well
<Kilos> Cryterion  whats the fb page please
<Cryterion> https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780
<Cryterion> should add it into the topic
<Kilos> i dont know how much activity is there yet
<Kilos> we could add it to the site as well, only time for the host is very limited atm
<Na3iL> I don't prefer that failbook
<Kilos> nor do i but everyone else is social media mad
<cyrilb> thanks
<cyrilb> I requested to join
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we have a guy in the states that monitor it while we sleep
<Kilos> philipballew  ^^
<cyrilb> in the US?
<Kilos> he was fixing laptop today
<philipballew> Kilos, im here
<philipballew> on my spare
<Kilos> yes on the mexican border
<Kilos> philipballew  cyrilb requested to join fb
<philipballew> Kilos, perfect, just approved
<cyrilb> thanks
<cyrilb> philipballew: ^
<Kilos> cool
<philipballew> cyrilb, you are from France?
<cyrilb> I'm French
<philipballew> if you see any french spam anywhere here or the facebook page, let us know and we can remove it
<cyrilb> but I left France, I was in Madagascar and I'm now in Mauritius
<cyrilb> French spam?
<cyrilb> tell me more
<cyrilb> URL?
<cyrilb> next time you see French spam, let's talk here
<cyrilb> philipballew: ping me and I'll see what I can do to help
<philipballew> cyrilb, yeah, thats great.
<philipballew> i was just wanting to make sure we have as many non english people as we can and all here
<philipballew> Kilos, good idea to make sure someone in here speaks french right?
<Kilos> there are also lots of the french speaker africa groups that could join there so one needs to understand what they are saying
<Kilos> there are quite a few philipballew
<Kilos> elacheche  and all the tunisia guys for starters
<cyrilb> you really have a lot English people in Ubuntu Africa?!
<Kilos> the think is cyrilb i dont understand french so most of the guys use english so i understand
<cyrilb> ho, you mean English speakers
<cyrilb> Thse are not English people :)
<cyrilb> (from England)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yes english speaker
<Kilos> only one here in the uk is popey
<Kilos> we also have french in our wiki page now too
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<cyrilb> Linux people all speak English
<cyrilb> even in France
<Kilos> im lucky hey
<Kilos> hehe
<cyrilb> if you target French speakers who didn't make the effort to learn English, they won't make the effort to learn Linux either
<cyrilb> English is mandatory in Tech
<Kilos> yes
<cyrilb> the IT guy won't can't speak English is not an IT guy
<cyrilb> she/he's just pretenidng
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> cyrilb  you must meet melodie sometime
<cyrilb> who's she?
<Kilos> she is in france and working on ubuntu with openbox
<Kilos> called bento
<cyrilb> I'm not in France
<Kilos> yes man but she visits here and is always looking for guys with ideas and time to test stuff
<cyrilb> oh OK
<cyrilb> I wish I could have time ;-)
<Kilos> thats a world wide prob
<Kilos> once you have your team going it should ease up a bit
<cyrilb> yes
<Kilos> welcome to the team Fatar just approved you
<Kilos> you can join the mailing list there as well
<Fatar> brb
<cyrilb> thanks
<cyrilb> movie time now
<cyrilb> see you guys
<cyrilb> 9pm here
<Fatar> Ah, much better!
<Fatar> Thank you whoever recommanded hexchat
<Kilos> lol i used to use xchat till they stopped supporting it
<Kilos> hexchat is close and an improvement
<Kilos> philipballew  have you fixed the laptop?
<philipballew> Kilos, nope. I am going to have a guy I know ssh in and do it
<philipballew> hes a debian developer so he knows all
<Kilos> if you can get it to a cli you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah, but I have no kernel to boot to, so I need to chroot and install "linux-image"
<philipballew> its sad
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> good luck with that
<Kilos> dont you have an iso on dvd?
<philipballew> flash drive
<philipballew> my laptop has no cd/dvd drive
<Kilos> ah then you can boot from that
<philipballew> exactly. then set up ssh and let him in
<Kilos> copy /home to another flash drive and then reinstall
<superfly> Kilos: ping
<philipballew> home is encrypted
<Kilos> superfly  pong
<superfly> Kilos: how did you fix the reply-to with the mailing list?
<Kilos> it was a setting in thunderbird , had to press a funny name button
<Kilos> lemme find it in account settings
<superfly> Kilos: oh, no, you didn't quite fix it
<Kilos> manage identities
<superfly> Kilos: the mailing list should be setting the reply-to
<Kilos> then blank where it said reply to
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> hows the family superfly ?
<Kilos> and you also?
<superfly> ya, they're fine
<Kilos> good, we got yucky weather for next few days
<Kilos> superfly  after i blanked out the reply to block in the ubuntu.com thing peeps then could reply to me
<Kilos> i have no idea what else must be done
<Na3iL> yo Kilos
<Kilos> yo Na3iL
<Na3iL> you know, am thinking about a new project related to Ubuntu
<Na3iL> by the way what u use as DE/environment for ur desktop?
<Kilos> yay i found where to make my @ubuntu.com my default mail
<Na3iL> hahah cool :D
<Na3iL> Kilos, am thinking about a team Ubuntu Awesome..
<Na3iL> for the awesome wm environment, what u think..
<Kilos> keep thinking
<Na3iL> I hope I can gather some users using awesome as their interfaces
<Na3iL> for that am asking everywhere pple :D
<Kilos> i dont know it
<Kilos> Na3iL  speak to elacheche lets hear what he says
<Kilos> these things are beyond me
<Na3iL> It's like Unity/Gnome/Kde
<Na3iL> yup elacheche know about it already
<Kilos> oh a gui
<Na3iL> yup
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ive just spent a happy year on kde now you want me to learn something new
<Na3iL> yup :D you should give it a try
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what size is the download needed for it
<Na3iL> I think u should read about it a little
<Na3iL> → https://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/first-steps-with-awesome-window-manager/
<Kilos> when i get new data i can try it on another drive
<Kilos> remind me again on the 1st
<Na3iL> okayy
<Kilos> you think its better than kde?
<Kilos> i love kde
<Na3iL> I tried them both, and I liked Awesome wm a lot
<Na3iL> it's simply Awesome :D
<Na3iL> but need some basics
<Kilos> i havent just tried kde , ive learned to love it
<Na3iL> cool :D
<Kilos> so much better than unity
<Kilos> :D
<Na3iL> of course :D I hate unity
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-24
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Fatar> good morning people
<craigbrash> hello
<Kilos> hi Fatar craigbrash
<Kilos> hi TAndriamirado welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> Fatar  can you help me please and greet peeps that come here?
<Fatar> oh hmm sure
<Kilos> when i take too long that is
<Kilos> i have other chores to attend to during the days
<Fatar> but wait how do I know someone is new
<Kilos> that could take a while to get to know them but just say hi for starters then if they dont behave like old members then welcome them
<Kilos> hehe
<Fatar> alright i'll try
<Kilos> ty so much
<Dro__> Kilos, you have to make a greeting bot :D
<Kilos> yes Dro__ i have a script for QA but it needs some work
<Kilos> written in python
<Dro__> where are u from Fatar ?
<Fatar> France
<Fatar> North of France
<Kilos> Fatar  did you mail ish?
<Fatar> Nope not yet
<Kilos> wow Dro__ you are early for a tunisian
<Fatar> And you just made me realize I didn't copy his email adress
<Kilos> elacheche  only wakes up late
<Fatar> Could you give it to me again Kilos?
<Kilos> yes let me find it
<Kilos> ishwon@openSUSE.org
<Kilos> are you still studying or looking for work
<Fatar> Thanks
<Kilos> you welcome
<Fatar> Still studying
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> join his group and get to know the guys there
<Fatar> Hmm hello pieter2627!
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<pieter2627> hi Fatar Dro__ and welcome
<pieter2627> also hi to all else
<Kilos> see we growing pieter2627
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> Fatar  pieter2627 helped with the content in our site
<pieter2627> yea, saw the chatting yesterday and you are already welcome another new one
<pieter2627> actually only did some styling on the jumbotron - mopkop did most of the content
<Na3iL> hey Kilos hows you
<Na3iL> very cool :D
<Kilos> im good ty just cold here in za
<Kilos> ive had an idea
<Kilos> most of my ideas suck but maybe this one is better
<pieter2627> Kilos: then you should go and get it again :P
<Kilos> hehe ive already let the sheep out
 * pieter2627 is playing on your word 'had'
<Kilos> what if we make a page somewhere that keeps the info of peeps that join us
<Kilos> maybe a wiki with links to each ones blog or another page with who you are, where you are from and what you do
<Kilos> like my new blog
<Kilos> QA  kilos.newblog
<QA> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> wow no one has a comment even
<pieter2627> hmm, a comment... what would be the purpose to create a page with a list of all that joined?
<elacheche> Morning!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Fatar> Good morning
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i was thinking that we could see then who is who and where they are
<Kilos> not srious, was just a dom idea i suppose
<Kilos> serious
 * Kilos needs another keyboard
<elacheche> pieter2627, Know who is in! Who is missing! We can use that to get an official Support/Approval from the LoCo Council, and we can use that to prepare & host Ubuntu Africa events.. And 1st purpose is to know who to contact for a quick coffee in case you visit an other country :)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Am I wrong Kilos !
<Kilos> i dunno haha
<Kilos> i was just thinking about it because at times i forget who is where
<elacheche> That's what I first thought about when you asked me to join!
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> we have had a good trip so far, not so?
<Kilos> this is fun
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> and making friends on the whole continent
<elacheche> Yep :)
<pieter2627> doesn't all who join also join the list? And from the list, their LP page will show their country and such?
<Kilos> i need to check the lp page
<elacheche> pieter2627, at first there was Only the wiki :)
<Kilos> oh you mean each ones individual page pieter2627
<Kilos> oh elacheche you need to nudge neo so he doesnt miss the meeting
<pieter2627> yea, doesn't each's page show their country and such
<Kilos> i dont know, looking
<pieter2627> seem to be in the wrong - it does not list extra info
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> would be nice if irc showed it here
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> all the going to other links is a pain
<craigbrash> I was wondering why the country etc doesn't show
<Kilos> i dont think it was thought of when the page was created
<Kilos> we were very few when this all started
<Kilos> my first contact wasnt even an ubuntu person
 * pieter2627 does not see any other issues with the idea then
<Kilos> i dont know if we should/could just add a WHOisWherelink to the existing wiki page
<Kilos> Na3iL  ideas
<Kilos> the wiki page has changed lots hey pieter2627
<Kilos> even 3 languages there now
<pieter2627> add to the ubuntu-africa wiki page?
 * pieter2627 is going to have a look
<pieter2627> who created the logo
<pieter2627> ??
<Kilos> Na3iL
<pieter2627> it is great
<Kilos> a day or 2 ago
<pieter2627> Na3iL: great logo
<Kilos> yeah i think everything is looking good
<pieter2627> shouldn't the link to the eng page be inactive on the eng, and the same for the arabic and french page?
<Kilos> nono english is geek language
<Kilos> oh i miss undrstood
<pieter2627> i mean each links to itself
<Kilos> speak to Na3iL all of that is beyond me
<Kilos> ek is domdonner
<craigbrash> jy moet engels praat jing
<craigbrash> sp??
<craigbrash> :)
<Kilos> hy craigbrash where dit you learn that
<Kilos> jing should have been jong
<Kilos> well done
<craigbrash> i lived in elspark for some years
<Kilos> cool
<craigbrash> i'm actually a scotsman
<Kilos> in the za channel we mix english and afrikaans and i sometimes forget here
<craigbrash> been in zim since 72
<Kilos> nice to know that
<Kilos> ty for sharing
<Kilos> one could use links to personal wiki pages i suppose, but then its lots of reading as in
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner
<Kilos> you clever peeps must think about this, its not really necessary, would just make it easir to know who you are chatting to
 * pieter2627 had a quick idea to use a private page on the site
<Kilos> that can work as well
<Kilos> well need flies input
<Na3iL> anything I can help with Kilos ?
<Kilos> Na3iL  you and pieter2627 can chat about the wiki poage
<Kilos> he has some suggestions
<Na3iL> hey pieter2627
<pieter2627> hey Na3iL
<Kilos> hi coco11
<pieter2627> Kilos: it will list members locations and what else?
<Na3iL> pieter2627, you mean like Ubuntu mentors?
<Na3iL> nice idea, if anything I can help am here :D
<Kilos> i dunno maybe what they do?
<Kilos> locations mainly because peeps in tunisia sleep late normally
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> Na3iL: no, Kilos wants a list with the members/peeps that are here
<Kilos> pieter2627  you forget about what you said about the language buttons
<Na3iL> hahaha Kilos xD, pieter2627 ah I see
<Kilos> Na3iL  did the work there
<pieter2627> Na3iL: do you think we might be able to do something with that logo and an interactive map?
<pieter2627> oh
<Kilos> dont make me think, you guys are the brains
<Na3iL> hehe Kilos
<Na3iL> pieter2627, you it will be amazing enough
<Na3iL> I'm in
<pieter2627> hmm... did you see the thing regarding the links
 * pieter2627 off to find something he saw a few weeks ago
<Na3iL> take your time pieter2627
<Kilos> idea
<Kilos> then nicks and countries thing could even be on a pastebin
<Kilos> i dont know if it is possible to make one so everyone can dit it
<Na3iL> yup Kilos I think we should make a draft then copy the whole thing into the wiki page
<Kilos> edit
<Kilos> ok
<Na3iL> I think nicks should be include only the active members here, right?
<Kilos> yes nicks are a must
<pieter2627> just a wiki page like the za team has
<Kilos> useless it shows james bond and here he is goofy
<pieter2627> as a simple start
 * Na3iL should return to his project Ubuntu Awesome :D brb
<Kilos> hi Titou_ welcome to ubuntu-africa
 * pieter2627 was thinking of something like this http://datamaps.github.io/ with the bubbles, but it is gonna be a bit of work
<Kilos> look for the easiest least work way
<pieter2627> the biggest work will be to figure things out, rest is easy
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> like how to store the data in such a way that it is easily editable while still being ordered and reachable
<pieter2627> wbbl
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> craigbrash  you need to wake up the zim guys to come here
<craigbrash> will try not much activity on the loco
<Kilos> emails are hard work
<Kilos> im hooked on irc
<Kilos> you should see the mail in the list
<Kilos> about Red Hat Admin
<craigbrash> I'm still trying to get my head around Hexchat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you battling with
<craigbrash> nothing really just find it a bit confusing, but time heals everything :D
<Kilos> yeah , i also strruggled to get things setup properly in the beginning
<Kilos> now an irc client is the first thing i install
<craigbrash> must install one on my rpi
<Kilos> irc is so convenient and replies are quick and one can always pull in others to help out
<Kilos> emails are hard work
<craigbrash> is that a hint?
<Kilos> lol nono
<craigbrash> I can help in some ways ,but the last time i was coding was Z80 assembler
<Kilos> i have had to mail so much to get this group together, it is a pleasure to just chat on irc
<craigbrash> lol
<Kilos> we are building a team here of friends first
<Kilos> i dont know any coding
<Kilos> and there are guys here that live by coding
<craigbrash> im busy trying to learn C
<Kilos> whew
<craigbrash> found the mail re red hat in my junk folder
<Kilos> oh my
<stickyboy> Red Hat is winning.
<elacheche> Winning what?
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> #winning
<craigbrash> cheers going home
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> QA  load shedding
<QA> Oh my! Out with the candles again.
<Kilos> 2 hours inna dark sigh
<craigbrash>  /msg NickServ craigbrash@gmail.com bluemax58
<Kilos> lol what you doing
<craigbrash> learning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> arent we all, all the time
<craigbrash> did that show pswd
<Kilos> yes
<craigbrash> oops
<Kilos> did you put a space in front of the /
<Kilos> otherwise it wouldnt show here
<Kilos>   the / means a command coming
<craigbrash> idiot:)
<Kilos> we all make mistakes
<craigbrash> how to change password?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> you got to #freenode
<Kilos> and ask staff to send you a password reset email
<craigbrash> ty
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you know how to get there hey?
<Kilos>   /j #freenode
<Kilos> no space before the /
<craigbrash>  /msg NickServ SETPASS craigbrash voctxruvcqnt barnyard58
<Kilos> night africa, sleep tight
<craigbrash> night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-25
<Kilos> helloo africa
<Na3iL> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> good morning Na3iL
<Kilos> hi Fatar and others
<Fatar> hey kilos
<Kilos> oh my quick in and out
<stickyboy> LMFAO https://twitter.com/andrewwhiteau/status/616341333381242881
<stickyboy> Sausage puppy sleep digging
<stickyboy> LOL
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stickyboy  do you speak frenc
<Kilos> h
<stickyboy> stickyboy: Nope :(
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hows you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Na3iL> am good, am searching for some testimonials for my wikipage
<Kilos> link
<Na3iL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Na3iL
<Na3iL> moreover, I need ur feedback about it
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> did you see mine
<Kilos> simple
<Na3iL> yup I did check yours
<Kilos> yours looks ok so far, some errors , i will tell you what to change
<Kilos> I am 21 years old or I'm 21 years old
<Na3iL> I think we can write I'm or I am
<Na3iL> or not?
<Kilos> any one of those two are fine
<Kilos> you really a busy fella hey
<Na3iL> nope am not busy :D
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> I just trying to do my own project Awesome Remix team, I think I already told u about it
<Kilos> yes
<Na3iL> am looking forward to got it an official flavor of Ubuntu
<Kilos> also add that you are involved in ubuntu-africa in your long term goals
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa has made big news in ubuntu
<Kilos> i think we are the first group to join a whole continent in one place
<Na3iL> yup I already add it and I'll add it too on the log term goals
<Kilos> give me some time to go through it all more carefully then i will give my testimonial
<Na3iL> take your time
<Kilos> busy trying to get 14.04 going on a laptop
<Na3iL> okay good luck
<Kilos> stupid thing keeps kicking the dvd out half way
<Na3iL> really! weird problem!!
<Kilos> yeah, old lenovo thinkpad
<Na3iL> I think Lubuntu will be good for this old laptop
<Kilos> nono i dont like lubuntu or xubuntu
<Kilos> even unity is better
<Na3iL> heheh I don't like unity either, Ubuntu GNOME my favorite :D
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please
<QA> Na3iL: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> im installing unity so i can see whats happening when i help noobs
<Na3iL> hehehe
<Na3iL> I see
<Kilos> the problem is new peeps install unity ND NEED HELP
<Na3iL> yeah, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 unity on my virtualbox to help guys when they need
<zxsinclair> hie all, sorry it has been hectic so not active
<zxsinclair> will be offline a bit, chat later
<Kilos> hi K_K_N
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Na3iL> hey K_K_N welcome mate :D
<K_K_N> hi Kilos,
<K_K_N> thanks Kilos
<K_K_N> I registered on the Ubuntu page so I decided to join and check you guys out on IRC and how I can get involved more
<K_K_N> thanks Na3iL
<Kilos> wonderful
<Na3iL> cool K_K_N where do u from?
<Kilos> he is near durban Na3iL
<Kilos> i need to go eat
<Na3iL> ah cool, Kilos good appetite
<stickyboy> Obama be in Kenya.
<stickyboy> He be like, "Gay rights are important."
<stickyboy> Kenyan President be like, "Nahhhhh"
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Or rather, he was like "Our culture doesn't accept it"
<Kilos> good
<stickyboy> They could just de-criminalize it. They don't have to say "We LOVE gay people!!!!111one"
<stickyboy> I mean, seriously, less than 100 years ago women in America couldn't vote (suffrage for women was 1921).
<stickyboy> And let's not forget segregation of blacks / whites up until the 1960s!
<stickyboy> Gay rights is part of the same evolution of the human condition. It's human rights.
<Fatar> Hey kilos when is the meeting again?
<Kilos> wednesday night
<Fatar> That's the 29th right?
<Kilos> yessir
<Fatar> Okidoki
<Kilos> i will mail the list with a reminder
<Fatar> Can't we set it up as the topic?
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> oh
<Fatar> Preferably without removing all of the info
<Kilos> ill ask
<Fatar> How do we do 2 commands in one line (at the same time) ?
<Fatar> nvm found it
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> we lose power in a few minutes
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<Fatar> cya!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-26
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> wbb wanna reboot
<Na3iL> welcome back Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hows things there
<Na3iL> sorry for late.. pretty fine what about you :D
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> im used to some guys even answering nearl a day later so not a problem
<Kilos> nearly
<Na3iL> hehe cool I was eating :P
<Kilos> eating is good
<Kilos> cheche sometimes answer a friday question on monday
<Na3iL> hahahaha xDD
<Na3iL> by the way Kilos when exactly the 1st meeting?
<Kilos> 8.30 pm UTC+2
<Kilos> so UTC+1 for you i think
<Na3iL> yup today?
<zxsinclair_> I can see it is weekend for sure... low level activity
<Fatar> does anyone watch formula 1? this race was insane
<Kilos> i used to watch it all now only dstv peeps get it
<Kilos> hmm...
<melodie> hello
<Kilos> hi melodie
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<melodie> how are you today?
<Kilos> ok ty and you girl?
<Kilos> very cold here
<melodie> I'm fit, apart from back hurting and I can't move around too well today.
<Kilos> wind blowing off the snow on the mountains
<Kilos> aw look after yourself man
<melodie> yesterday we had t° loosing about 10C° in the same day after a rain!
<Kilos> whew
<melodie> Kilos may I ask your help privately to proof read something I just translated? (for my own use)
<Kilos> yes of course
<melodie> thank you
<melodie> I open a private window then
<Kilos> night africa
<craigbrash> night Kilos
<melodie> gn
#ubuntu-africa 2016-07-28
<Kilos> yay zee bot has returned
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> elacheche whole day not a peeps from you, whew
<Na3iL> Kilos, o/
<Na3iL> how are you! :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you Na3iL
<Kilos> can you edit wiki yet Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> hahaha I can feel elacheche he is busy doing some ninga stuff :D
<Na3iL> I am fine, ty
<Na3iL> yep, sure
<Kilos> oh yay so you can do agenda
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> see logbot returned
<Na3iL> agenda for our last meeting
<Kilos> no for next one
<Na3iL> aw, yep I think QA will be jealous a little
<Na3iL> yep, I will do it
<Kilos> see i updated topic, did i miss anything
<Kilos> oh yes
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa. This channel is logged @ https://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Next meeting: 26 OCT 2016 19:30 GMT Agenda: http://is.gd/wngDEz
<Kilos> i think thats up to date now
<Kilos> sigh those ghana guys havent joined us on lp or the mailing list
 * pavlushka feels relieved after seeing ubuntulog3 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wehn we move on to india we will get them fixed as well
<pavlushka> thumbs up Kilos !
#ubuntu-africa 2016-07-29
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<pavlushka> inetpro: a better approach may be, if I am allowed then please approve me on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa. :)
<Kilos> hehe
<CraigZim> morning
<Kilos> hi CraigZim ongolaBoy
<Kilos> Na3iL morning, if you can get the code from that git place you can start rewriting it in python3
<Kilos> this way one has to use venv thing which seems slower to me
<Kilos> hi acetakwas ac3takwas
<ac3takwas> Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche> Sorry Kilos Na3iL I was AFK the whole day
<Kilos> np elacheche
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos elacheche
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hows your day Kilos
<Kilos> quiet this side and there?
<Kilos> did you get that ibid from git
<Na3iL> yep I get it but I should have a little time to rewrite with py3
<Kilos> hahaha how much time
<Na3iL> I am actually busy a little with work you know..
<elacheche> hEy! Good ,u? re-write? using py3 what's that?
<Kilos> yes thats why i laughed
<elacheche> I am a total n00b, but I'd like to take a look and try to contributeto this
<Kilos> woohhoooo
<Na3iL> elacheche, the bot of this channel : https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<Kilos> Na3iL give him the link lets see how he fares
<Kilos> haha
<Na3iL> haha :D elacheche btw happy sysadmin day
<elacheche> Happy to you 2
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> WooW! That's a lot of code to rewrite in py3! Why you wanna port it (alone)!
<Na3iL> No, you are with me now :D
<elacheche> We're 2, the bot have 18 contriutor
<elacheche> s
<elacheche> Why you wanna port it to py3 anyway?
<Na3iL> the maintainer of the bot wanna rewrite it with py3, and I am not alone there's also another guy told that he will help the last meeting
<Na3iL> do you remember him Kilos
<elacheche> Oh! Nice!
<elacheche> I'll star & fork it, so I don't forget
<Na3iL> it takes time for sure, cause as much as I know about py3 there's a lot of modules and libraries that were changed in name and functionality
<Na3iL> That's cool! :D
<Kilos> remember who Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> Kilos, the guy who said that he would like to help
<Kilos> yes paddatrapper
<Kilos> he has make it workable on 14.04 venv
<Kilos> im running it on lappy here buts was lots of work
<Kilos> kewpie coffee on
 * kewpie starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Na3iL elacheche have some coffee
<Na3iL> You just remind me to take another cup of coffee ty Kilos :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> see this bot uses duckduckgo
<Kilos> kewpie ddg tunisia
<kewpie> Kilos: "Official site" http://www.tunisie.gov.tn/index.php?lang=english :: Tunisia Category :: Index of Tunisia-related articles - Tunisia, officially the Tunisian Republic, is the northernmost country in Africa. It is a Maghreb country and is bordered by Algeria to the west, Libya to the southeast, and the Mediterranean Sea to the north and east. Its area is almost, with an estimated population of just over 10.4 million. :: Outli…
<Na3iL> haha, cool! :D
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Na3iL> kewpie, mug of coffee please
<kewpie> Na3iL: Huh?
<Na3iL> I gtg, have a great day Kilos elacheche o/
<Kilos> you too ty Na3iL
<Na3iL> elacheche, I remember, last meeting we talked about the twitter account associated to Ubuntu Africa, do you have the mail and pass to get into it?
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> well done Na3iL
<Kilos> elacheche did you see we had two guys from ghana here for the meeting
<elacheche> Na3iL: You didn't discuss that with me.. Mayvbe you discussed it with Kilos, inetpro or Sicelo
<elacheche> s/Sicelo/superfly
<elacheche> Hello guys!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> elacheche maybe read the minutes if Na3iL can give you the link
<Kilos> then you will see what the twitter discussion was about
<Na3iL> Sure, here is the link http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-07-27-19-01-23.html
<Kilos> ty Na3iL
<Na3iL> yw :D
<elacheche> Kilos:
<Kilos> yes?
<elacheche> the twitter owner is the one of the 1st persons in here.. Mayebe the one who owned the website as well..
<Kilos> did i make it
<Kilos> i thought it was you
<Kilos> how do you see the owner
<elacheche> I recommand that we use https://tweetdeck.twitter.com to have many admins using their twitter accounts and not the real account
<Kilos> can you sort it for us elacheche and keep Na3iL informed
<Kilos> i will forget
<elacheche> Kilos: I can't see him.. you told me who is in here.. A long time ago, I can"t remember the nickname.. superfly or inetpro or ongolaBoy maybe
<Kilos> sjoe
<elacheche> OK Kilos I'll dig in my irc logs and public logs to findout the name
<elacheche> yeah, maybe sjoe
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> Not now.. When I'll be hiome :p
<Na3iL> +1 for tweetdeck
<Kilos> anytime that suits you is great
<elacheche> see you soon..
<Kilos> go safe
<Kwaku> what is going on
<Kilos> hi Kwaku
<Kilos> hi takwas
<Kwaku> so what system admin course do u suggest I do
<Kilos> Kwaku there was a suggestion to do tweetdeck
<Kwaku> i actually have all the know and i. am currently adminstrating one
<Kwaku> but know one is recognizing me because of lack of certifucate
<Kilos> lpi courses
<Kwaku> kilos I don't get u
<Kwaku> ok
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> kewpie ddg linux profession courses
<kewpie> Kilos: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<Kwaku> are u talking about the Twitter thing kilos
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> yes about the twitter thing elacheche suggested tweekdeck
<Kilos> i dont use twitter much but the other guys do
<Kwaku> ni3l hasn't added me to the admin still
<Kwaku> so who is the admin for the handle?
<Kilos> we dont know who opened it
<Kilos> we still trying to find out who
<Kwaku> I am back
<Kilos> wb Kwaku
<Kilos> how does one find who is admin in ubuntuinafrica
<Kwaku> i don't know oo
<Kwaku> ok let me check
<Kwaku> I didn't get any leads on it oo
<Kilos> well if we keep tweeting to it sooner or later he will answer
<Kilos> inetpro are you admin in ubuntuinafrica on twitter
#ubuntu-africa 2016-07-30
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<paddatrapper> Het Kilos, Africa
<paddatrapper> Hey too
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper rwanyoike
<paddatrapper> kewpie: hey
<kewpie> ello
<rwanyoike> Kilos: how it' going
<Kilos> cold rwanyoike and you?
<rwanyoike> you guys enjoying the weekend
<paddatrapper> rwanyoike: seeing as I haven't got out of bed yet, yes
<Kilos> just starting here so still to see how warm it gets
<rwanyoike> so-so weather, just woke up, catching up with the news
<Kilos> winter sucks
<Kilos> QA tell na3il paddatrapper recomends you guys fork it
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Na3iL on freenode
<Kilos> eleathats for you too and ac3takwas
<Kilos> paddatrapper you can unite all the python peeps here and get them all involved
<rwanyoike> paddatrapper: python?
<paddatrapper> rwanyoike: currently 2.7, but someone offered to help port to 3, which would be great
<rwanyoike> paddatrapper: link
<paddatrapper> https://github.com/paddatrapper/ibid/
<paddatrapper> Upstream is effectively dead so we're forking and rebooting it
<Kilos> elacheche sleeps late
<Kilos> hi zipper
<Kilos> i go do chores guys, wbb
<Kilos> Na3iL did elacheche fork ibid yet
<Kilos> kewpie coffee on
 * kewpie puts the kettle on
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> kewpie ty
<kewpie> You are welcome Kilos
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos and everyone else :D
<Na3iL> Kilos, I think he will take a look on the code asap
<Kilos> Na3iL i asked because maybe paddatrapper and some others would like to do it in a hack session with others
<Na3iL> ah
<Kilos> why each fork it if a whole group can work together
<Kilos> then there can be a whole group of maintaniers as well
<Kilos> thats how ubuntu was built, community team work
<Kilos> paddatrapper am i right?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: well we've technically already forked it. The debate is whether we move it to launchpad, keep it on GitHub or move it somewhere else
<paddatrapper> Just we now don't need to worry about upstream compatibility, etc
<paddatrapper> And seeing as most people are from here, launchpad would make sense
<Kilos> and on launchpad you build your karma as well which helps when applying for membership
<Kilos> there are pros and cons to everything
<paddatrapper> The con being Launchpad's support for git
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> we can work on that too
<paddatrapper> Yeah. Worth a try anyhow
<Na3iL> well IMHO, bzr is much better than git
<Kilos> i battle with both so its all in your hands
<Kilos> i just want a modern working ibid .deb file
<Kilos> and ill keep nagging till the new bot makes me coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> Which Launchpad can build for us
<paddatrapper> haha
<paddatrapper> kewpie: coffee on
<Na3iL> hahaha xD
 * kewpie washes some mugs
<Kilos> kewpie coffee please
<kewpie> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> oh paddatrapper i have a QA ibid.db here
<paddatrapper> Kilos: What do you mean?
<Kilos> can i just swop db'sor must i do it before and install
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you know ibid makes 2 files
<paddatrapper> I don't know. Make a backup of the current one and try replace it with that one
<Kilos> ill just rename this one
<paddatrapper> It's called ibid.db in ibid/bothome
<Kilos> so if kewpie dies you know something not lekker
<Kilos> too hard to start it this way
<Kilos> took me forever
<Kilos> got it going after midnight only
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for paddatrapper and Kilos!
<Kilos> kewpie ty
<kewpie> You are welcome Kilos
<paddatrapper> kewpie: thanks
<kewpie> no problem, paddatrapper
<Kilos> oh also
<paddatrapper> Kilos: This is usually only the dev way of doing things. The .deb 'should' be working later
<Kilos> ddg doesnt find stuff where google used to
<Kilos> are they still building it
<Kilos> kewpie ddg heartless
<kewpie> Kilos: Heartless (2014 film)A 2014 Bollywood medical thriller film directed by Shekhar Suman. :: "Heartless" (Kanye West song)A song by American hip hop artist Kanye West, released on November 4, 2008 digitally as the...
<paddatrapper> That's because ddg unfortunately only provides an API to its instant answers and can't give access to the search results because of licensing reasons
<Kilos> oh and i havent got dictionaries installed
<Kilos> would they also have to go in bothome
<paddatrapper> I'd think so
<Kilos> ya .deb is much easier for dodo's like me
<paddatrapper> .deb makes everything easier
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> once you guys done you can then propose it to ubuntu
<Kilos> fly knows how to do that
<paddatrapper> Ubuntu and Debian at least yeah
<Kilos> i dont know what they will do with the existing ibi in the repos
<paddatrapper> We probably want a new name to avoid the issue
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> shame poor weed
<paddatrapper> They have moved on to bigger and greater things
<Kilos> ok i renamed ibid.db and brought the old one in
<Kilos> nono not greater
<Kilos> ibid is an awesome bot for irc peeps
<paddatrapper> Yeah
<Kilos> kewpie you still here
<kewpie> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> kewpie coffee on
 * kewpie starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> kewpie large
<kewpie> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> nope didnt work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> kewpie restart
<kewpie> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> kewpie reboot
<kewpie> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> twitbot
<kew> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> kewpie thanks man
<kewpie> Kilos: np
<Kilos> dev peeps have a difficult job
<paddatrapper> It's not too difficult once you know the software internals
#ubuntu-africa 2017-07-24
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2017-07-27
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> please share this link world wide for me on all social media
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<nzoueidi> Of course, Kilos I hope you are much better now?
<nzoueidi> We missed you
<Kilos> sorry nzoueidi still weak and in pain but still going ty
<Kilos> how are you?
<nzoueidi> I hope you will be in better situation asap.. We always need something to fight and I know that you can handle it.
<nzoueidi> I am fine thanks.
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-africa 2017-07-30
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> strange to see I know a few attendees here
<melodie> is the commotion project alive?
<melodie> never mind, don't bother
#ubuntu-africa 2019-07-23
<pavlushka> inetpro: ping
<pavlushka> inetpro: ping
#ubuntu-africa 2019-07-24
<pavlushka> superfly: ping
